# Word of the Day:  Revelry



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2020)

lively and noisy festivities, especially when these involve drinking a large amount of alcohol.
"sounds of revelry issued into the night"


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2020)

Many, many years ago my first husband owned a bar and on many nights there was plenty of _revelry_.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

There will be worldwide revelry if they announce the end of this pandemic, and everyone can resume their lives as normal


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 19, 2020)

We celebrate the holidays with gifts, friendship and revelry.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 19, 2020)

Call me an old fuddy-duddy is you so wish, but when I'm in bed and it's midnight, I DO NOT want to hear revelry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2020)

The revelry of the New Year's party gave me a terrible headache.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> The revelry of the New Year's party gave me a terrible headache.


Are you SURE it was revelry that caused your terrible headache, Ruthanne?

Couldn't have been all the wine you sipped? LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Are you SURE it was revelry that caused your terrible headache, Ruthanne?
> 
> Couldn't have been all the wine you sipped? LOL!


Well with the revelry happening anyone would have to drink wine wouldn't they


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Well with the revelry happening anyone would have to drink wine wouldn't they


I know I sure would! LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I know I sure would! LOL!


Yes and that is what revelry will do to a person


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2020)

When Sharon's son came home on leave from the service, her family was so happy to see he was safe and doing okay, they along with neighbors celebrated with revelry to honor him.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> There will be worldwide revelry if they announce the end of this pandemic, and everyone can resume their lives as normal


@hollydolly you took the words right out of my mouth
There shall indeed be revelry once we can put this pandemic behind us


----------

